# Created a safe room for training and cleaning the cage



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

Just wanted to show some pics with my birds. They are better with my Son, but they are use to me somewhat. Sunshine (yellow), Sunburst (white).


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings thanks for the photos.glad you made a safe room for your budgies.Blessings and take care.keep us posted.


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

I will be making a tall stand for them to play on, have some ideas. So I will post after it is made.
lamba


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

that is nice of you have a room for the birdies. they are so sweet


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I was expecting to see pics of the room you're talking about in the title ! Beautiful birds you have. I can't wait to see the the stand after it's finished!


----------



## lamba (Jan 22, 2015)

The room is actually a hallway, with 4 doors (one doesn't have a door that goes out to the living room, we put a sheet up). We close all the doors. One of the doors is the bathroom, my son will stay with the birds while I take the cage into the bathroom to clean it. Hope this helps.
lamba


----------

